# Give a hand to the WNBA



## Guy Guyerson (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey, can we finally give a hand to the WNBA. No distractions of high flying dunks or flashy passes. It's the game at its purist form. 

Plus, you might get a courtside glimpse of Penny Marshall or Connie Chung. 

Ladies night is what I say, and WNBA, you do it better than anybody every doggone day of the week.

Who like to sports talk?!?!?


----------

